# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Έρευνα καταλήγει ότι ουδεμία επίδραση έχει η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία στην υγεία.

## ydin

Όσοι ενδεχομένως ανησυχούν για τις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία, της ακτινοβολίας του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φάσματος, σαν αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται για τα κινητά τηλέφωνα και το Mobile Broadband γενικά (πχ *900MHz και 1800MHz), ίσως αλλάξουν γνώμη όταν διαβάσουν το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο. Ο λόγος για μια μακροχρόνια έρευνα, η οποία διήρκεσε 11 ολόκληρα χρόνια και σύμφωνα με αυτή, δεν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις για βιολογικές ή άλλες δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις στην υγεία.

Η νέα έρευνα από το MTHR (Mobile Telecommunications and Health Research Programme) που χρονολογείται το 2012 και η οποία υποστηρίχθηκε από το Υπουργείο Υγείας του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, συνοψίζει ένα πλήθος παρόμοιων ερευνών από το 2007. Πρόκειται για συνολικά 31 ερευνητικά projects. Σε γενικές γραμμές, η έρευνα κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα, ότι η έκθεση σε χαμηλής συχνότητας εκπομπές σαν αυτές της κινητής τηλεφωνίας, κατά την διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης, δεν επηρεάζει τον κίνδυνο της εμφάνισης καρκίνου στα πρώιμα στάδια της παιδικής ηλικίας, ενώ δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ένδειξη ότι η χρήση κινητών τηλεφώνων μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αυξημένο κίνδυνο εμφάνισης λευχαιμίας.

Το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα έλαβε χρηματοδότηση ύψους £13.6 εκατομμυρίων από διάφορες κυβερνητικές και βιομηχανικές πηγές, ενώ για να διασφαλιστεί ηεγκυρότητα των αποτελεσμάτων αλλά και η αμεροληψία αυτών, την επέβλεπαν ανεξάρτητοι φορείς, ιδίως ανώτεροι Ακαδημαϊκοί και Πανεπιστημιακοί. Είναι φυσικό ο κόσμος να είναι επιφυλακτικός και πολλές φορές αυτοί οι φόβοι αποτελούν τα εμπόδια στην εγκατάσταση κεραιών που θα βελτίωνε την κάλυψη του παρόχου στην περιοχή για την πραγματοποίηση κλήσεων και πρόσβαση στο internet. Η έρευνα καταλήγει ότι θα πρέπει να διεξαχθούν περισσότερες μελέτες που θα παρατηρήσουν την επίδραση της χρήσης των κινητών τηλεφώνων στη συμπεριφορά των παιδιών, στη λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου και σε πολλούς άλλους τομείς.*

Πηγή : http://www.thelab.gr/eidiseis/ereyna...post1063645761

Ξένο άρθρο : http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php...radiation.html

----------

